# Brrrrr!



## WasGeri (Nov 17, 2005)

It's fecking freezing out there!

And the central heating has broken down at work.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Nov 17, 2005)

minus 4  for  fecks sake!!!      

gotta get me some mittens!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 17, 2005)

You know it's bad when it's 0 degrees in London - it was even cold on the bloody tube this morning.

Our heating isn't working either. We have a little electric heater instead


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 17, 2005)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Our heating isn't working either. We have a little electric heater instead



The contractors have supplied us with electric heaters - we plugged them in and it blew the fuse!


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 17, 2005)

There was frost everywhere today.  Luckily, we managed to get our heating working yesterday   Sorry to hear yours has broken down, not nice


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2005)

thermal underwear people


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 17, 2005)

i though it felt quite fresh this morning, if a little cold, but now my timbers are shivering, and there's a *real* cold snap due in Jan / Feb i'm told.


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 17, 2005)

According to the BBC weather map, it's going to be *-6*°C in Bristol tonight!!!   

Can that be right?? It's definitely cold tonight, but surely it won't be _that_ cold?!


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 17, 2005)

There's a "heat island" effect around cities that makes them 2 - 3° warmer than the surrounding countryside, so no, it won't be that cold right here in Bristol.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 17, 2005)

I had dinner at my Mum's tonight. She gave me a lift home. I had to scrape frost off the car...at 9:30pm! Fuckssssake.

Gotta agree with marty21, thermals are the only way to go.

Me, tomorrow:


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 17, 2005)

Wahey hiccup! Do you want to come over for tea?


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 17, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> According to the BBC weather map, it's going to be *-6*°C in Bristol tonight!!!
> 
> Can that be right?? It's definitely cold tonight, but surely it won't be _that_ cold?!



What do you think this means?   

Image removed, it didn't work


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 17, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> According to the BBC weather map, it's going to be *-6*°C in Bristol tonight!!!
> 
> Can that be right?? It's definitely cold tonight, but surely it won't be _that_ cold?!



What do you think this means?   

press play, Saturday's gonna be a scorcher

http://www.bbc.co.uk/threecounties/weather/forecast/temperature.shtml#no_url

Shit, maybe we should all repent tomorrow


----------



## hiccup (Nov 17, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Wahey hiccup! Do you want to come over for tea?



Dunno, sounds a bit cold round your place


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Dunno, sounds a bit cold round your place



best to keep those thermals on then


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 18, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> I had dinner at my Mum's tonight. She gave me a lift home. I had to scrape frost off the car...at 9:30pm! Fuckssssake.
> 
> Gotta agree with marty21, thermals are the only way to go.
> 
> Me, tomorrow:




Oh dear, I know the cold has got to me...I find that image quite erotic...I think it's the freudian slit at the front   

Back to the weather...Deffo furreeeeeeezin here in yerbutnobutland...you could hang coats on 'em I tell ye


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 18, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> There's a "heat island" effect around cities that makes them 2 - 3° warmer than the surrounding countryside, so no, it won't be that cold right here in Bristol.



True, but it must still have been a couple of degrees below zero last night.  (-Similar predicted for tonight too, plus fog!   )

Even though my heating's not brilliant, I'm grateful to be indoors, and can't imagine what it must be like to be a rough sleeper on a night like this.


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 18, 2005)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> What do you think this means?
> 
> press play, Saturday's gonna be a scorcher
> 
> ...



Ah, it's not doing it now, but I think I know what you mean.  The temperature map goes completely dark red, doesn't it?

Yep, according to that, scorched earth's a-comin'!!!


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 18, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> ...you could hang coats on 'em I tell ye



_<spits coffee onto monitor>_

LOL


----------



## oooomegrapes (Nov 18, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Back to the weather...Deffo furreeeeeeezin here in yerbutnobutland...you could hang coats on 'em I tell ye



i met a girl once who could hang 10  cd's off each nip

ahem

anyways......as you were


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm bored of this weather now.  My feet are freezing, and every time I look out of the window there's just a wall of thick fog.  

Bring back the sun!!!


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 20, 2005)

Chez Sunspots...


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 20, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Chez Sunspots...



"I DEMAND TO HAVE SOME BOOZE!!!!"


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 20, 2005)

Pilgrim said:
			
		

> "I DEMAND TO HAVE SOME BOOZE!!!!"



_<swigs lighter fluid>_

"-Even the wankers on the site wouldn't drink that. That's worse than meths."

"-Nonsense, this is a far superior drink to meths. The wankers don't drink it because they can't afford it!"


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 20, 2005)

Just been for a quick walk before it got completely dark...

It's so foggy out there, it's like being in Silent Hill!


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 20, 2005)

LOL - I've just been out to Backwell to collect a cooker, and it's barely misty out there.  Weather's a funny old thing...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2005)

1 degree Centigrade here. I'm glad I've mended my bike and won't have to chip the ice off the car tomorrow morning.

This damp cold really has some guts to it.
I've been running my 6KW gas fire full blast all day but I'm still sitting here in my coat   

.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 20, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> _<swigs lighter fluid>_
> 
> "-Even the wankers on the site wouldn't drink that. That's worse than meths."
> 
> "-Nonsense, this is a far superior drink to meths. The wankers don't drink it because they can't afford it!"



<dons dressing gown, and lurches menacingly across room> 

"-I intend to have you, if it must be BURGLARY!"


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 20, 2005)

i haven't been out out of the house since friday night  although, considering my behaviour on friday night, thats probably a good thing   Gonna have to buy some flowers for my boss for tommorrow..whoever thought work socials with alcohol were a good idea?   it looked a little bit parky out there though when i peered through the cat flap...


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 20, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> i haven't been out out of the house since friday night



I only went out when I was certain I'd tied a long-enough piece of string to my letter box...


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 20, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I only went out when I was certain I'd tied a long-enough piece of string to my letter box...


you are very brave


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 20, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> LOL - I've just been out to Backwell to collect a cooker, and it's barely misty out there.



I read that very quickly and thought at first you had gone to Backwell to collect a *conker.* I was thinking "It must be a very special conker to go all that way for!"


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 20, 2005)

Heh heh - nope, this is what I've just collected:


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 20, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I read that very quickly and thought at first you had gone to Backwell to collect a *conker.* I was thinking "It must be a very special conker to go all that way for!"



  

Thanks, that just made me laugh out loud.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Heh heh - nope, this is what I've just collected:
> http://www.chef-rangecookers.com/co...rmhouse/farmhouse_gifs/farmhouse930_green.gif


Presumably it's much lighter than the one you were originally having - have you got it into the kitchen OK ?

.


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 20, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Heh heh - nope, this is what I've just collected:


that is lovely


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 20, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> have you got it into the kitchen OK ?


No way.    

I'm hurting and aching all over from helping to wrestle it into the car at the other end.  Getting it out of the car and down the stairs is a separate project for another day!

But it is much lighter than Wolfie's lovely Esse stove, and it's electric which is far more sensible really.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 20, 2005)

I've just checked the weather for next weekend (I'm taking my mum to Kew  ) and the *average* daytime temperature forecast for Saturday is ... 4 degrees! 


Fuck, that's cold 



Edited because of annoying shortcode cock ups


----------



## rowan (Nov 20, 2005)

The TV weather for the week ahead showed SNOW for next weekend! Right the way down to Cornwall


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 21, 2005)

Beautiful sunrise this morning.


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 21, 2005)

Well SunSpots you wont be cold seeign as your yetti man


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 21, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Well SunSpots you wont be cold seeign as your yetti man



<Note to self: in future, don't Google for _'hairy arms'_ images with Safe Search set to 'Off'...>


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 21, 2005)

trust you..no in fact DONT trust you !   


anyone know how the Full Moon was ?


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 21, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> trust you..no in fact DONT trust you !
> 
> 
> anyone know how the Full Moon was ?



I howl at the moon, and wank at the sun.

While shaking my celery at the sky.

-Apparently.


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 21, 2005)

BTW what was said just as i pulled away Friday night ?


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 21, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> BTW what was said just as i pulled away Friday night ?



_<...places hand on the good book... clears throat...>_

We'd just left the pub, partly 'cos of the rather eclectic choices of the guest DJs (I think, tbh, I was probably the only one who was really enjoying it!), and you then jumped in your car, switched your stereo on and started blasting no-nonsense techno/hardcore.  

We all then shouted something to the effect of _"-That's more like it!!!"_ and chuckled.


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 21, 2005)

Ok ill let you off and let you all live   

I just had to get some decent hard music going rather than that nasty stuff playing in the pub ! !


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 21, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> I just had to get some decent hard music going rather than that nasty stuff playing in the pub ! !



The Stooges are decent, hard and nasty!!!


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 21, 2005)

no way  ROBBIE LONG is hard and nasty mate


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 21, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> no way  ROBBIE LONG is hard and nasty mate



In my world, hardcore will never be happy.


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 21, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> In my world, hardcore will never be happy.



Never said happy, said Hardcore.


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 21, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Never said happy, said Hardcore.



My comment was more about the generally more pissed-off sentiments of my kind of hardcore (punk).


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 21, 2005)

_-AAAAAHHHH!!!_ 

The fog's returning!!!


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 21, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> _-AAAAAHHHH!!!_
> 
> The fog's returning!!!


I love fog, me.  My house is up on a hill and it's great to look over Bath in the fog.


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 21, 2005)

drove home in that shit, took 1.5 hrs to go from Bradley Stoke to Kingswood !


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2005)

I *cycled * home in it


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 21, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> I *cycled * home in it




yup thought u was nuts !


----------



## rowan (Nov 21, 2005)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I love fog, me.  My house is up on a hill and it's great to look over Bath in the fog.



Me too    I live on a hill overlooking a river valley with woods rising up the opposite side to me.  We often get mist/fog along the river and creeping up the fields this side of the river and up through the trees on the other side, looks amazing


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 21, 2005)

i sat for nearly an hour in Bath train station and frost formed on me   looked pretty though


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 21, 2005)

Earlier this evening, I went on a 4 mile walk in the foggy night (via The Post Office, Lidl, The Sweet Mart and Tescos). 

The fog makes for quite an eery atmoshere, particularly in some of the more poorly-lit streets of Easton.

Nicely tired now...


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 22, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Earlier this evening, I went on a 4 mile walk in the foggy night (via The Post Office, Lidl, The Sweet Mart and Tescos).
> 
> The fog makes for quite an eery atmoshere, particularly in some of the more poorly-lit streets of Easton.
> 
> Nicely tired now...










You really are !


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 22, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> The fog makes for quite an eery atmoshere



I went for a meal after work with my friend - it was clear when I left the office but sitting inside Zero Degrees and watching the fog come down over Colston Street was very spooky - like a horror film!


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 22, 2005)

Tell me if I am wrong but.


I think everything sounds muffled when its very cold


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 22, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Tell me if I am wrong but.
> 
> 
> I think everything sounds muffled when its very cold



Pardon?   

_<scarpers>_


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 22, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Tell me if I am wrong but.
> 
> 
> I think everything sounds muffled when its very cold



That'll be the freezing chemtrails which fell on bristol injecting nanobots into your larynx inorder to stiffle your ability to communicate at a critical juncture.

(I made up the bit about nanonbots, but as it's now on the net it must be true.)

http://www.bristol.indymedia.org/newswire.php?story_id=24417


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 22, 2005)

Its not cold. 

Its bracing


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 22, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Its not cold.
> 
> Its bracing




Ok thats it Mr Bomb..its a night full of nipple tweaking for you saturday !


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 22, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> as it's now on the net it must be true.


LOL!


----------

